# 10th anniversary, need help!



## cpool (Apr 30, 2010)

Hey everyone,

Well on Friday, it is my wife and I's 10 year anniversary. We told eachother we were not going to get eachother anything, then she told me yesterday she was getting me something. So I need to think of something to get her (and she really doesn't have any hobbies) so I am putting word out to see if I can get any good idea's. Help me please. I don't want to spend to much (100 or less), we are already going out for dinner Friday night and we are going away for a week in a week so dinner or going away are not really options. So besides flowers, and perfume, anyone have any great idea's for me? Thanks for your help in advance!

Curtis


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

gift certificate to get a mani, pedicure...
my wife digs em an there relatively cheap.
or acrylic nails?


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

Bio cube, force her into a hobbie


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

lol ahhh the always controversial hobby force haha , didnt work at my house


----------



## Tiwaz (May 5, 2011)

The Wild Orange Spa in Abbotsford, my wife loves that place. You can do a gift certificate for whatever $ you want and she can pick the treatment.


----------



## cpool (Apr 30, 2010)

Keep the idea's coming!


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

My wife loved her pandora braclet.
and makes for easy gift ideas in the future.......


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

$100 worth of Canadian Aquatics gift card...

or a nice purse... don't know why women love to have so many. You can only carry it one at a time... same goes to the shoes; you only have 2 feet.


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

[email protected] feet , haha thats funny, i think this lady isnt a fish gal guys, 
alright , the mani pedi thing wasnt well recieved but what does she like/do for fun, 
spend that 100$ on a baby sitter if you have kids and go walk on the beach, maybe bottle o wine, or a 60 of crown i dont know how y'all get down, haha
or put a new deck in her car, so she can blast britney spears lol\


----------



## roadrunner (Apr 25, 2010)

Well, definitely flowers and maybe hand made card? 10th anniversary is tin/aluminum, so try to incorporate those if you can. 
If you're into cooking, then make her nice dinner or surprise her with nice clean house. It won't cost a lot, and I'm sure she will be pleased. Try to avoid buying any household items or clothing (unless you know she won't mind and you're 100% sure her size!).
Oh and try to listen, I'm sure she has been hinting here and there what she would like


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

Charles, that argument would never work in my house. LOL. Not for the purses for my wife but definitely shoes....omg shoes.



charles said:


> don't know why women love to have so many. You can only carry it one at a time... same goes to the shoes; you only have 2 feet.


Now back on topic, if you have kids, give her a free day out with her friends....that one always works for me. Doesn`t cost you much either, well, maybe a little bit of your sanity if you have more than one kid and they are a handful!


----------



## onefishtwofish (Apr 21, 2010)

purdies chocolate................lots of cholcolates............a huge $100 box so she can bring them out when u have company and can tell everyone you got them for her.............................btw what ever happened to that poker game at your house? that would make me company wouldn't it?


----------



## Foxtail (Mar 14, 2012)

Ok... Listen up, i'm going to give you gold here. There is a rose nursery on 32nd ave between 192 and 194 st. You can buy a bucket of rose petals for like $10. If you have kids, send em to grandmas(or wherever you send them), clean the house(actually clean! Like wipe counters and vacuum). Then light candles all over. Then sprinkle the rose petals from the front door all the way to the bed and on the bed. You can be waiting on the bed too if you want. When she comes home.... BAM! Brownie points for months. P.S. Dont roll around on the rose petals they stain the crap outta anything they touch. 

Sent from my SGH-T959D using Tapatalk 2


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

[email protected] stain the crap out of everything, ahhh the romance of laundry you guys are funny


----------



## MOLOTO (Jun 8, 2010)

You think you've got it bad. After reading your post, I just realized my 20th wedding anniversary is less than a month away!!!!!


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

LOL, i think the only thing my wife would truly appreciate is time away from the kids AND me. oh and the fishies


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Book a vacation to Hawaii and give her your full attention for a couple week - so she does not have to share you with your fish 

Correction: I ended spending a lot of time look at fish and coral from the shore in Hawaii


----------

